# Safehouse Cloud SALE SSD KVM Washington, Frankfurt and LA incl. DDoS Protection



## SafehouseCloud (Jul 13, 2016)

We are happy to announce our summer sale here on the VPSBoard.


Get your SSD-based KVM virtual server for the best possible price. This offer is valid for our Los Angeles, Washington and Frankfurt data center.


All VPS come with a DDoS protection - Washington and Frankfurt with the 500Gbit Voxility protection and Los Angeles with Vest DDoS mitigation up to 10 Gbit.


Please use the links under the product to order. No promotion code is needed, and the product price will stay the same until you cancel. The offer lasts until we run out of stock.


*Summer Mini*


1 x Core

256 MB RAM

5 GB SSD

500 GB traffic per month.

1 x IPv4 (IPv6 on request)

DDos Protection

KVM

1Gbps uplink


Payment: *Yearly 15 USD (1,25 USD per month).*


Order: https://safehousecloud.com/whmcs/cart.php?a=add&pid=51


*Summer Small*


1x Core

512 MB RAM

10 GB SSD

750 GB traffic per month

1x IPv4 (IPv6 on request)

DDos Protection

KVM

1Gbps uplink


Payment: *Monthly 2,00 USD*


Order: https://safehousecloud.com/whmcs/cart.php?a=add&pid=52


*Summer Medium*


2x Cores

1 GB RAM

15 GB SSD

1000 GB traffic per month.

1 x IPv4 (IPv6 on request)

DDos Protection

KVM

1Gbps uplink


Payment: *Monthly 4,00 USD*


Order: https://safehousecloud.com/whmcs/cart.php?a=add&pid=53


VPN (personal and commercial) are welcome!


We accept payment via Credi-/Debitcard, PayPal and BitPay (BitCoin). All servers deployed instantly.


You can choose from a wide selection of Linux templates or install your OS manually via ISO. If your preferred OS is not on our list, we can add the ISO for you. Windows 2012 R2 / 2008 / 2003 via ISO installation possible.


We operate two AS:


AS135027


AS64094


Los Angeles, http://looking.la.safehousecloud.com


Washington, http://looking.wa.safehousecloud.com


Frankfurt, http://looking.fra.safehousecloud.com


Benchmark:


http://serverbear.com/benchmark/2016/04/28/JsJfOKiXint25Bct


Node hardware:


Dell, HP or SuperMicro Servers

1x or 2x Intel Xeon (E5 & E3)

32-128GB RAM

SSD Only

1-10 Gbps uplink


Our company fully owns all Server and Network Equipment. Our company is registered in Singapore and the US. We provide 24x7x365 support via Ticket and Email. More information? https://safehousecloud.com


----------

